# Marketting



## jinmo (May 21, 2018)

My son (19yo) and I have always mowed a few lawns as a side gig. I don't have time to do it anymore and I have turned everything over to him. This is his main income that pays for his college tuition and living expenses throughout the year.

I would like to help him get started and put marketing systems in place that will allow him to build his business.

Our area is Zone 5 and our town has a population of about 10K.

If I am willing to pay up to $100 in marketing to get a new customer, are there ideas that you would suggest trying?

Thanks!


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

If he's in college and the only one mowing, he's probably not looking to expand too much too quickly, and should probably focus on a limited geographic region. I would focus on organic growth through word-of-mouth marketing and other advertising that is highly localized. He might not even need a website - just a phone and email address. A budget of $100 might best be spend on old-fashioned door-to-door canvassing or small yard signs, which would allow him to stick to specific neighborhoods, and would maximize his efficiency. Posting recurring Craigslist ads (free) could also be an easy way to generate interest from an expanded area.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

lawnsite.com has a lot of professional members in the landscaping business that may have some insight for you. I know that I have seen them discussing lawn signs and other tools.


----------

